# Southern Illinois



## Tolen Mar (Feb 18, 2002)

Once again, it is time to put up my recruitment poster....

I live in Herrin, Illinois.

Our current GM is from Murphysboro, and our 3rd player drives in from Mt. Vernon.

We meet every other Saturday from 6:00pm to about 10:00, and we are currently playing Birthright using 3E rules.  Our goal in the conversion is to convert as little as possible, so the changes are the minimum necesary.  

We need one more player who can commit to our schedule on a fairly regular basis, and we might even take two more.  We are also getting geared up for a Black Ops campaign (a GURPS sourcebook) that I will GM when the Birthright GM has a dry spell.  It will really be a stop-gap kind of game for when we dont have anything else to do.  Also we tend to chat a lot, so be prepared to do nothing but talk every once in a while.

If you are interested, email me.  We'll send some emails back and forth and arrange a meeting.


----------



## porch (Feb 18, 2002)

*Murphysboro Transplant*

I'd join you guys, but I haven't lived in S. IL for a little over a year now.  

If you're DM is in his mid to late 20's, I'd be curious to know who it is, as I probably went to high school with them.  Could you e-mail me at matt62966@yahoo.com and let me know who it is?  Thanks.


----------

